# Celebrate Thatcher's death party, tonight, Windrush Square



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2013)

17:30 outside the Ritzy. It will be more fun if you come!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 8, 2013)

YES


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

It's on my way home, would be rude not to


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2013)

It's going to be mobbed! _Everyone_ is going...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Spring HAS come early after all.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone going to these parties, film or take pics and put on-line, that's the only way we're going to break the media's line.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Noted, sergeant.


----------



## qosno1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got a text from a friend in Glasgow to say that he can hear fireworks going off!


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

Facebook event - https://www.facebook.com/events/351111824993138/?fref=tck nearly 200 people going already


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2013)

<so happy>


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

TopCat said:


> <so happy>


it's grand to see you chuffed!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/northern-britain-already-hammered-2013040865062

We southern softies have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2013)

<starts sorting out a death disco play list>


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

Labour Cllr Alex Bigham declares the event "disgraceful":


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Tell him there's an even bigger one in Glasgow


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2013)

@alexbingham: Cheers for the RT! Help spread the word.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Labour Cllr Alex Bigham declares the event "disgraceful":
> 
> View attachment 31183


that's persuaded me 

i'll pop by later on.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

On the stereo right now.


longdog in 2008 said:


> *Songs For A Dead Thatcher*
> The U75 Songs For A Dead Thatcher compilation is available on Soulseek
> Add 'longdog' to your user list and browse to _f:audio files/v/various artists and orphans/Songs For A Dead Thatcher_


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

No fucker where I live has answered my call for pint raising 

*jealous of yous*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Facebook event - https://www.facebook.com/events/351111824993138/?fref=tck nearly 200 people going already


 
255 now


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

The street drinkers won't know what hit them!


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

Are there people in the Albert at the mo,I'm very pissed but not going to let this by.I may need to be directed to safety at some stage.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The street drinkers won't know what hit them!


I will be drinking in the street.  Please don't hit me, unless it's a hi-five.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 8, 2013)

Celebrations happening here in Burma  (ok, only two of us so far)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

purves grundy said:


> Celebrations happening here in Burma  (ok, only two of us so far)


 
Pictures would be good 

Can you get all the locals to celebrate with you


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pictures would be good
> 
> Can you get all the locals to celebrate with you


That shouldn't be difficult. Could be a bit more of a sombre atmosphere in the Strand Hotel in Yangon tho. purves grundy


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That shouldn't be difficult. Could be a bit more of a sombre atmosphere in the Strand Hotel in Yangon tho. purves grundy


we'll dedicate this Friday'sStrand happy hour to this death


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2013)

Leaving now for Brixton. See you all there!!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Will aim to be there by 6.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

373 people attending now.  This is tasteless






































Someone have a beer for me please


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> <starts sorting out a death disco play list>


 
Given me my best idea of the day. Now rumaging in my wardrobe for my Death Disco T-shirt (it was a club at the Arches in Glasgow)


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

This event is sure bringing out the closet Twitter Tories around Brixton


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2013)

editor said:


> This event is sure bringing out the closet Twitter Tories around Brixton


Fuck them.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 8, 2013)

I hear a samba band is on the way


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I hear a samba band is on the way


I think I might know who that is too


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm mulling on getting the decks out and playing some tunes for an after party at the Albert tonight.
What do you reckon?


----------



## grubby local (Apr 8, 2013)

solidarity pints being drunk tonight in Brazil! have a great party y'all!!!
x


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 8, 2013)

I will be having a beer at home raising my glass to you all.  Or does anyone know of any celebrations and jubilations in East London?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I hear a samba band is on the way


resistance to rhythms no doubt


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/northern-britain-already-hammered-2013040865062
> 
> We southern softies have a lot of catching up to do!


 


> A spokesman for Merseyside Fire Brigade said: “We’re going to let things burn. If we put it out they will just set fire to it again. Plus, we don’t want to seem like killjoys.”


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> I will be having a beer at home raising my glass to you all. Or does anyone know of any celebrations and jubilations in East London?


 
Go to Brixton


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha that's ace!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Haha that's ace!


It's from the Mash...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

The Glasgow one's got 800+ attending now

http://www.facebook.com/events/650707421611923/

I want pictures!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's from the Mash...


I didn't get much further than the headline


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Go to Brixton


 
I don't know anyone! + I am shy! I am not one of those people who can just go anywhere and talk to anyone.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> I don't know anyone! + I am shy! I am not one of those people who can just go anywhere and talk to anyone.


No need for talk, drunken shouting goes a long way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Over 500 now.  Pretty impressive


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> I don't know anyone! + I am shy! I am not one of those people who can just go anywhere and talk to anyone.


 
I suffer from social phobia and GAD, I'd kill to be there


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I suffer from social phobia and GAD, I'd kill to be there


 
So come.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I suffer from social phobia and GAD, I'd kill to be there


 
beyond me too atm, gutted tbf.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> I don't know anyone! + I am shy! I am not one of those people who can just go anywhere and talk to anyone.





Schmetterling said:


> I don't know anyone! + I am shy! I am not one of those people who can just go anywhere and talk to anyone.


I'm in the Albert now, I don't know anyone either but I'm not going to let that stop me.To be honest I'm surprised there's not dancing,fighting and fucking in the street already.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

peterkro said:


> I'm in the Albert now, I don't know anyone either but I'm not going to let that stop me.To be honest I'm surprised there's not dancing,fighting and fucking in the street already.


Big crowd yet?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally, the long awaited, elusive good news story! 

Gutted I'm out of town at the moment and my Ding Dong THATCHER'S Gone! PARTY PACK is at home too 

I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Finally, the long awaited, elusive good news story!
> 
> Gutted I'm out of town at the moment and my Ding Dong THATCHER'S Gone! PARTY PACK is at home too
> 
> I'll be there in spirit!


I'll make sure Badgers gets your share of the spoils


----------



## Ms T (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm going out with a load of union activists tonight but might pop down before I go.  Could be a messy night!


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> So come.


 
No money at all.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 8, 2013)

Brixtonbound!


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Over 500 now. Pretty impressive


Brixton's doing itself proud.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

This event is proving very effective at sieving out Tory boys/sensitive LibDems/spineless Labourites on Facebook.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Big crowd yet?


No but it seems to be the topic of conversation.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

peterkro said:


> No but it seems to be the topic of conversation.


I'm guessing the crowds are just itching to get out of work, pile into buses, trains and tubes and get down to the pub/the square.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 8, 2013)

Everyone please take photos, so I can go vicariously through the power of the internet, as our 2 and a half week old daughter means that we can't go.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I suffer from social phobia and GAD, I'd kill to be there


 


wayward bob said:


> beyond me too atm, gutted tbf.


 
Would be lovely to have an area clearly marked: For Shy People so we could just stand there starting awkwardly at one another without having to feel awkward about it.  No fears about laughing faaaaaar too loudly!  Or wracking out brain for somethign to say or finding ourselves having the same conversation over and over again.

I just would mind missing some of the atmosphere because that, for sure, must be electric.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2013)

i'm not exactly shy tbf  but alcohol + loads of people = bad idea atm.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't take it anymore, cunting off work and hopping on the bus in 5.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am on my way to Brixton where I will raise a warm ale to my northern ancestors who had their lives, heritage and futures destroyed by that evil, dead woman.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Briefly considered coming to this, but decided of rather stay in Deptford than cycle six miles to dance to Citizen Fish with crusty punks and dogs on strings drinking k


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Briefly considered coming to this, but decided of rather stay in Deptford than cycle six miles to dance to Citizen Fish with crusty punks and dogs on strings drinking k


 
She actually died ten years ago?


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 8, 2013)

i would fucking kill to be there (i still consider brixton to be my home, despite being 200 miles away)

have a dance and a booze for me please, everyone. and lick each other's faces. that bit is important


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I might come later. In all senses of the word.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> She actually died ten years ago?


Huh?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm going to be there in 20 mins. Anyone there yet?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Huh?


 
I haven't seen a crusty punk with a dog on a string for years. Where are they hiding now? Pretty sure it's not Brixton.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm going to be there in 20 mins. Anyone there yet?


 
Was deserted an hour ago when I went past on the bus.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 8, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I haven't seen a crusty punk with a dog on a string for years. Where are they hiding now? Pretty sure it's not Brixton.


Brighton.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Was deserted an hour ago when I went past on the bus.


That might be something to do with the fact that it wasn't supposed to start until 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I haven't seen a crusty punk with a dog on a string for years. Where are they hiding now? Pretty sure it's not Brixton.


I saw a bunch on Saturday night! They haven't moved on since the 90s (or 70s even)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm going to be there in 20 mins. Anyone there yet?


there shortly - 15 mins


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like the constabulary are fans of this site. There's a bunch of community warden police chaps stood outside Ritzy who look like they are there in response to 'credible intelligence' and little else occurring.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

P





editor said:


> I'm going to be there in 20 mins. Anyone there yet?





editor said:


> I'm going to be there in 20 mins. Anyone there yet?


I've had a look very sparse three community police and a bobby plus two guys who look like reporters.I'm back in the Albert,it's not like anything in Brixton ever started on time.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Noticed a few more people than usual on the square. I'll be down in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Looks like the constabulary are fans of this site. There's a bunch of community warden police chaps stood outside Ritzy who look like they are there in response to 'credible intelligence' and little else occurring.


Fans of Facebook more like


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

Albert:
Ooh fuck picture didn't upload.
Verbal description:
Standard West end final

MAGRET THATCHER DIES

Has replaced food menu ad in garden.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Ducked into the Albert for a celebratory swift pint.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2013)

peterkro said:


> P
> 
> I've had a look very sparse three community police and a bobby plus two guys who look like reporters.I'm back in the Albert,it's not like anything in Brixton ever started on time.


 
What were the police drinking? Hope you all have a ball.


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anybody said you've made the Daily Mail yet?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Galloway-leads-chorus-celebration-left.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

oh dear

Are you lot all looking like journalists?   



> *Daniel Knowles* ‏@*dlknowles*  1m
> Oh god, there's a Thatcher is Dead street party in *Brixton*. Mostly attended by journalists so far, I think. I'll avoid that then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Some good pictures floating around

https://twitter.com/nedsimons/status/321319812703858690/photo/1

http://instagram.com/p/X2l823wLge/#

http://twitpic.com/chz86q

https://twitter.com/robpart/status/321321403049717762/photo/1


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

It's packed here.


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2013)

fuck i wish i was in brixton tonight


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2013)

gabi said:


> fuck i wish i was in brixton tonight



Me too. :-(


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Nearly there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Nearly there


 
Go and wave at all the cameras for me


----------



## tallulahj (Apr 8, 2013)

Pics please! I'm stuck at work


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here you go. A few Urbunz and a few slogans


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2013)

Upload photos to this months photo competition too  - theme = ordinary people.....could be a good month.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 8, 2013)

A few more peeps coming now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Couple of pics on Daily Mail.  Don't know whether any urbanites are there

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Galloway-leads-chorus-celebration-left.html


----------



## Cakes (Apr 8, 2013)

On our way!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Was packed when I just went past on the bus


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 8, 2013)

Really wishing we were in South London


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

After party at the Prince Albert till midnight!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2013)

I am absolutely gutted that I can't be there. 
Have a drink, a cheer and a good time for me. 
I hope to see loads more photos tomorrow  x


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Well that was great fun!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Couple of pics on Daily Mail. Don't know whether any urbanites are there
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Galloway-leads-chorus-celebration-left.html


 "Hateful Lefties"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> "Hateful Lefties"


 
Maybe some of the righties will leave Brixton


----------



## nagapie (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sorry I am missing this, especially when so close. Hope to get in on some celebratory action a bit later. People keep mentioning Saturday, is that her funeral?


----------



## cesare (Apr 8, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I'm sorry I am missing this, especially when so close. Hope to get in on some celebratory action a bit later. People keep mentioning Saturday, is that her funeral?


That's been the official party date for years. In Trafalgar Sq. good to have as many parties as possible though.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 8, 2013)

from australia: I am there in spirit! i held my own one woman party last night as soon as i heard, i couldn't believe it at first but when it sunk in I danced on the tables of the local pub. The locals weren't too sure but who give a fuck!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> "Hateful Lefties"


No greater compliment has ever been paid me.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 8, 2013)

I was there only for about 40 minutes (bad migraine) but the loveliest thing for me was that I ended up chatting politics to some random young guy in his 20's for ages, and then on the bus back to Streatham I got chatting to four 16-year-old lads who wanted to know what all the hoo-ha was about. Only one of them had even heard of Margaret Thatcher so I obviously gave them a deeply unbiased account of what an utterly vicious, ruthless and hateful politician she was. 'Is it Thatcher's fault I got beaten up?' one lad, who had a very cut and bruised face asked. 'Probably, in a way,' I told him.


----------



## pesh (Apr 8, 2013)

good party


----------



## nagapie (Apr 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> That's been the official party date for years. In Trafalgar Sq. good to have as many parties as possible though.


 
I definitely feel the need to celebrate, despite not having grown up here I am painfully aware of her legacy and the damage it did to this country. Mr nags' father lost his business when the docks closed down in Plymouth as it serviced the community in Devonport. But I'd really like to join a demonstration of her funeral, so that I can contribute to highlighting to the current government what a shower of cunts I think they are.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Made it on to ITV as well

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/revellers-in-brixton-celebrate-thatchers-death/


----------



## laptop (Apr 8, 2013)

pesh said:


> good party


 
Has everyone decamped to the Albert now, then?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone see the woman objecting to the word bitch on the poster? Someone called Brixtonite on twitter. Bit of a minor twitter kerfuffle


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Made it on to ITV as well
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/revellers-in-brixton-celebrate-thatchers-death/


They aren't all going to fit in The Albert...


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Briefly considered coming to this, but decided of rather stay in Deptford than cycle six miles to dance to Citizen Fish with crusty punks and dogs on strings drinking k


Fool. 
eta this is a CULTURAL EVENT and it takes all sorts to condemn a Thatcher


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Nigerian News

http://pmnewsnigeria.com/2013/04/08...ampaign=Feed:+PmNewsNigeria+(PM+News+Nigeria)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/revellers-in-brixton-celebrate-thatchers-death/


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

A couple more for yez


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

You should all be deported



> *Alexander SW Jarvis* ‏@*Ajarvis8*  1m
> These people should be deported disgraceful behavior celebrating Margaret Thatcher's death http://bit.ly/XzHHnk


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 8, 2013)

*HUNDREDS of people have taken to the main square in Brixton, an area of south London which suffered serious rioting in the 1980s, to celebrate the death of former prime minister Margaret Thatcher.*
Holding notices saying "Rejoice - Thatcher is dead", about 200 people gathered in the neighbourhood,* a hotspot of alternative culture**:*

//www.theaustralian.com.au/news/breaking-news/london-party-for-thatchers-death/story-fn3dxix6-1226615389929


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Couple of pics on Daily Mail. Don't know whether any urbanites are there
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Galloway-leads-chorus-celebration-left.html


The first picture is The! Best!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> so I obviously gave them a deeply unbiased account of what an utterly vicious, ruthless and hateful politician she was. 'Is it Thatcher's fault I got beaten up?' one lad, who had a very cut and bruised face asked. 'Probably, in a way,' I told him.


 
That's been the funniest thing I've read today


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm saddling up for London on Saturday  Looks grand.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## cesare (Apr 8, 2013)

@PennyRed: Went to the impromptu Brixton street party to get some quotes. Packed. Writing a piece later.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone spot any urbs? 

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/revellers-in-brixton-celebrate-thatchers-death/


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Humph. Many of us simply went to celebrate and be with like minded folk. The journos and wielders of huge cameras struck me as parasitic


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Decided to celebrate at home


----------



## cesare (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay! Go keithy!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 8, 2013)

Respect to brixtonites and friends for making it. 500 plus people.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't like that enough keithy..


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got home after dragging myself away from it. Lovely, happy, carnival atmosphere, drummers, sound systems, smiles everywhere. Fucking brilliant. Lots of people by the time I left. Have lots of work tomorrow and it's a 20 minute walk back to Brixton, but I'm tempted to go back and re-join. Spotted a few Urbanites in the crowd as well.

Can't wait for the pictures in the Daily Mail in the morning


----------



## B-Town (Apr 8, 2013)

THOUSANDS of people under 35 are rejoicing at the demise of a woman they once read about.





Rot in hell, generic old lady

Following Lady Thatcher’s death, people who want to look impressively ‘political’ are acting like they remember Thatcher as something other than a vague abstract concept of evil.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...her-was-ecstatic-that-shes-dead-2013040865066


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 8, 2013)

some of those people in the pics don't even look like they were born when Thatcher was PM...


----------



## jrangers82 (Apr 8, 2013)

Great atmosphere until the green brigade turn up singing pro IRA songs. (Ironically enough under the union flag of the town hall.) they always love singing their sectarian bile in the nation they proclaim to hate so much.


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Loving all the people making out like you have to be a certain age to understand what Thatcher and her legacy mean for our society. Lolz. Yeah I just can't imagine... it's not like it's right up in our grills is it?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

jrangers82 said:


> Great atmosphere until the green brigade turn up singing pro IRA songs. (Ironically enough under the union flag of the town hall.) they always love singing their sectarian bile in the nation they proclaim to hate so much.


 
Hi anchorage.


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Even if there ARE people jumping on the bandwagon and going along with things for the fun of it... surely that's a good thing, given that they'll probs learn something along the way?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> some of those people in the pics don't even look like they were born when Thatcher was PM...


 
Maybe their parents were in industries destroyed by Thatcher?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

keithy said:


> Even if there ARE people jumping on the bandwagon and going along with things for the fun of it... surely that's a good thing, given that they'll probs learn something along the way?


 
True, Dr Nookie educated four youngsters on the bus tonight



> I was there only for about 40 minutes (bad migraine) but the loveliest thing for me was that I ended up chatting politics to some random young guy in his 20's for ages, and then on the bus back to Streatham I got chatting to four 16-year-old lads who wanted to know what all the hoo-ha was about. Only one of them had even heard of Margaret Thatcher so I obviously gave them a deeply unbiased account of what an utterly vicious, ruthless and hateful politician she was. 'Is it Thatcher's fault I got beaten up?' one lad, who had a very cut and bruised face asked. 'Probably, in a way,' I told him.​Dr Nookie, Today at


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Couple of pics on Daily Mail. Don't know whether any urbanites are there
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Galloway-leads-chorus-celebration-left.html


I know the girl in the bottom picture. She isn't old enough to remember Thatcher and if she has a political bone in her body I'd be very. very suprised.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe their parents were in industries destroyed by Thatcher?


 
A lot of them looked suspiciously like hipsters to me


----------



## B-Town (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe their parents were in industries destroyed by Thatcher?


 
Or maybe they bought their council house off the state, and will be dissapointed at thier children celebrating death...


----------



## kenny g (Apr 8, 2013)

Watch the puritan holier than though leftist arseholes come out. It's a party you tedious twats. Anyone is invited.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2013)

B-Town said:


> THOUSANDS of people under 35 are rejoicing at the demise of a woman they once read about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sparkybird said:


> some of those people in the pics don't even look like they were born when Thatcher was PM...


 
Why do people keep pouring this tripe out. 
The Thatcher era had a deep and long lasting effect in this country. It is still having an effect now. 

How fucking patronising and divisive of you to assume that people of a certain age will not understand what happened.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Some young folk may have had their family lives and fortunes utterly ruined by Thatcherite policies. So while not being political at primary school, may have genuine visceral reason to be in celebratory mood today.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## kenny g (Apr 8, 2013)

My eight year old found an album of steve bell cartoons years ago. When I got home this evening with a giant grin on my face and asked if she had heard the news she knew exactly what it was about. I can barely imagine the extent her legacy  carries in many, many families. A legacy of redundancy, and hopelessness. Domestically, Maggie started a process of victory to the bankers, the shirkers and the asset strippers that continues to this day. She was a valiant class warrior for the enemy.  Internationally she was a fervent supporter of Apartheid South Africa, Pinochet and Saddam Hussein. She was  corrupt, and willing to organise massive arms deals that favoured her son.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Anyone spot any urbs?
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/revellers-in-brixton-celebrate-thatchers-death/


I saw golightly but he stared past me with that 1000 yard stare of his


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 8, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Some young folk may have had their family lives and fortunes utterly ruined by Thatcherite policies. So while not being political at primary school, may have genuine visceral reason to be in celebratory mood today.


My friends 14 year old kid was delighted with the news today, she is fully aware of Thatcher and her legacy even at her young age.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Phew. Only incidental in that video. There were loads of Urbs and former Urbs. Anna Key, Intostella, Aurora Green to name just 3 oldskoolers.


----------



## golightly (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> I saw golightly but he stared past me with that 1000 yard stare of his


 

You know I would have chatted with you if I spotted you.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 8, 2013)

just got home,
still going strong 15 minutes ago


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 8, 2013)

II
"Yeah bra...she's like dead.....but daddy just gave me 400k so now I'm moving to Brixton"


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Ritzy have tweeted that events in Windrush "are not their style".
They are currently running an Argentine Film Festival.

*IRONY OVERLOAD*


----------



## youngian (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice to see the rule of the mob out enjoying themselves


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> II
> "Yeah bra...she's like dead.....but daddy just gave me 400k so now I'm moving to Brixton"


 
knob


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

I spent a lot of time trying to stop people talking to Journalists (and giving free beer to anyone who looked like they would appreciate it).The people who feature in the pics I'd be a bit reluctant to call them hipsters and/or media whores but I'd back my guess up with folding readies.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 8, 2013)

kittyP said:


> knob


 
It was a joke.....not a commentary on the party as a whole for which I fully endorse, he just cropped up in a lot of the photo's of the event.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

I went, but couldn't find anyone I knew.  Popped into the Albert, but felt embarrassed cos I was by myself, so left.   Proud of Brixton tho'


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> It was a joke.....not a commentary on the party as a whole for which I fully endorse, he just cropped up in a lot of the photo's of the event.


 
Looks like a girl to me but I might be wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

golightly said:


> You know I would have chatted with you if I spotted you.


I know  you seemed to be looking for someone, I hope you found them


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 8, 2013)

The samba band is still going strong and the party is not looking any smaller! Just heading home. For some reason my bus is diverting down Railton Rd. 

Here's to going on fighting.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 8, 2013)

oh twitter...


*emily auchincloss* ‏@*emilyaucky*  7m
Totally ashamed to say I live in brixton. A party to celebrate thatchers death. Never going to the ritzy again. pic.twitter.com/7j9CAcbGhV



*Scott Allan* ‏@*scott_a_88*  38m
The two cities that I call home have absolutely *disgusted* me! Celebrating someone's death! #*Thatcher* #*Glasgow* #*London* http://m.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/08/margaret-thatcher-death-party-brixton-glasgow …

 *   Expand *
*i heart brixton* ‏@*iheartbrixton*  1h
People are actually having a party in windrush square. I think celebrating anyone's death is a disgusting thing to do.

*South London Lady* ‏@*SouthLDNLady*  1h
This "party" going on in Windrush Square is utterly vile. Ashamed to be a Brixtonian at the moment. #*Brixton*


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2013)

Good piece about it on Radio london now....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> oh twitter...
> 
> 
> *emily auchincloss* ‏@*emilyaucky*  7m
> Totally ashamed to say I live in brixton. A party to celebrate thatchers death. Never going to the ritzy again. pic.twitter.com/7j9CAcbGhV


 
Ah, so she thinks Windrush Square belongs to The Ritzy 

Understandable I suppose, what with the way they hijack the Square with their tables


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 8, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Anyone spot any urbs?


Mark Thatcher must have been cursing his luck in his bright red jacket....


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Mark Thatcher must have been cursing his luck in his bright red jacket....


 
Probably lost too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> oh twitter...
> 
> 
> *emily auchincloss* ‏@*emilyaucky*  7m
> ...


Fuck 'em


----------



## pesh (Apr 8, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> *emily auchincloss* ‏@*emilyaucky*  7m
> Totally ashamed to say I live in brixton. A party to celebrate thatchers death. Never going to the ritzy again. pic.twitter.com/7j9CAcbGhV


are we sure it's not just people queing for popcorn?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow! Looks like the party swelled considerably after we left.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, so she thinks Windrush Square belongs to The Ritzy
> 
> Understandable I suppose, what with the way they hijack the Square with their tables


The people with the "ding dong the wicked witch is dead" banner went and unfurled it over the edge of the Ritzy balcony,security fucked them off pronto all though as far as I could see they didn't threaten or use any actual violence.


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I went, but couldn't find anyone I knew. Popped into the Albert, but felt embarrassed cos I was by myself, so left.  Proud of Brixton tho'


The Editor needs to invent an Urban ap, to let people know when other Urbs are in the vicinity.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

harpo said:


> The Editor needs to invent an Urban ap, to let people know when other Urbs are in the vicinity.


Like Grinder, only for saddos.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Good idea! Tho' its more about feeling awkward if I go somewhere alone, unless I know people there.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 8, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> oh twitter...
> 
> 
> *emily auchincloss* ‏@*emilyaucky*  7m
> ...


 
YUPPIES OUT


----------



## pesh (Apr 8, 2013)

harpo said:


> The Editor needs to invent an Urban ap, to let people know when other Urbs are in the vicinity.


i could spot them by their amplified suitcases


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2013)

Well no, because it wouldn't be about being bi-curious.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> YUPPIES OUT


 
Sadly, some of the tweets are from people born and bred in Brixton, but they're the more human and compassionate type


----------



## story (Apr 8, 2013)

Just home now.

The film listings writing on the front of the Ritzy has been subverted: it now reads MARGARET THATCHERS DEAD.

And the banner is back. It now hangs over the front of the parapet.

As I was leaving, overheard two passersby saying to each other how despicable it was that Brixton was out celebrating the demise of a poorly old lady etc. So of course I stopped and tried to explain. But they didn't get it. They weren't there, man.


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2013)

There are those of us in our 40s plus who remember VERY WELL what happened under her.  And as far as I am concerned, I am delighted if younger people are conscious of what she did.


----------



## pesh (Apr 8, 2013)

good effort.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

story said:


> Just home now.
> 
> The film listings writing on the front of the Ritzy has been subverted: it now reads MARGARET THATCHERS DEAD.


 
Who did that?


----------



## youngian (Apr 9, 2013)

harpo said:


> There are those of us in our 40s plus who remember VERY WELL what happened under her. And as far as I am concerned, I am delighted if younger people are conscious of what she did.


 
Her legacy remains and is still bitter and festering. Her influence is more alive now than it was among the 80s Tory party intake of MPs. Bit different to the apathy us oldies greeted the death of McMillan or Douglas Home, who were more centrist than Blair.


----------



## harpo (Apr 9, 2013)

youngian said:


> Her legacy remains and is still bitter and festering. Her influence is more alive now than it was among the 80s Tory party intake of MPs. Bit different to the apathy us oldies greeted the death of McMillan or Douglas Home, who were more centrist than Blair.


How dare you.  I'm in my prime .

But if anything, her political legacy has transmogrified into something unspeakable. In my darkest moments I think it's beyond redemption.


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Edward Kelly (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats & Well done guy's 

Tell the world just how respected the wrinkly old scrote really was !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> View attachment 31199


 
Impressive lack of security at The Ritzy


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Impressive lack of security at The Ritzy


Every time someone climbed up the police buzzed round with their sirens on but clearly didn't give a shit.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 9, 2013)

Footage of brixton party just seen on aljazeera with a brief, succinct comment from a local thatcher hater too!


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

pesh said:


> that's amazing, I reckon it will go viral...
> good effort.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 9, 2013)

And i just dropped my wallet in the toilet  today was going so well.


----------



## story (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Impressive lack of security at The Ritzy


 

The Ritzy staff earlier insisted that the banner was removed from the balcony in the cafe. However, a successful attempt was later made on the listings.

I assume the cops had a softly-softly approach policy tonight: why risk a kick-off when the crowd was in a good mood.

But I did see something happen in the Vida Walsh garden that looked very like a tazering. Anyone see/know anything more about this?


----------



## story (Apr 9, 2013)

Helicopters.

Is it kicking off?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Every time someone climbed up the police buzzed round with their sirens on but clearly didn't give a shit.


 

They should remove the Y on Ritzy and have _Maggie Died Here_


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Can hear the police helicopter out now circling.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 9, 2013)

Well done to all who were there. That evil old bat made life hell for millions. Wish I could have been there to celebrate too.
Guys at work said they would be having a drink tonight to celebrate, and I'm having a couple too!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

I do not use twitter but someone on FB said someone on twitter said something about police kick off and kettling just started. 
I hate to sound rediculous but I am just really worried as badgers is down there and my phone is broke so I can't call him


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 9, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I went, but couldn't find anyone I knew. Popped into the Albert, but felt embarrassed cos I was by myself, so left.  Proud of Brixton tho'


live up to your username, nice to not have met you on this momentous occasion


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I do not use twitter but someone on FB said someone on twitter said something about police kick off and kettling just started.
> I hate to sound rediculous but I am just really worried as badgers is down there and my phone is broke so I can't call him


yep, hearing the overtone now :/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone on Twitter has said there's no riot

It's people assuming because there's a helicopter overhead, there must be a riot.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 9, 2013)

Just mentioned on Talksport - "morbid and wrong"


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> yep, hearing the overtone now :/


 
He just google messaged to say he is a bit stuck but no more than that.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Someone on Twitter has said there's no riot
> 
> It's people assuming because there's a helicopter overhead, there must be a riot.


 
No one mentioned a riot but I think the police have stopped a load of people leaving the square. 
I might be wrong.


----------



## Chim450 (Apr 9, 2013)

Police helicopters circling round Brixton... A sadly predictable end to any social gathering in the town centre


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

You lot celebrating is being called disorder



> *MPS Helicopters* ‏@*MPSinthesky*  36m
> Hovering and monitoring disorder on *Brixton* Road @*MPSLewisham*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Chim450 said:


> Police helicopters circling round Brixton... A sadly predictable end to any social gathering in the town centre


 
There's only 1 helicopter


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Chim450 said:


> Police helicopters circling round Brixton... A sadly predictable end to any social gathering in the town centre


 
To be honest. It's not just Brixton. I am sure it would be worse if that many people descended on a suburban town centre unplanned. 
At least Brixton is pretty used to it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

The police are there though


----------



## Chim450 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah yeah, sorry you're very right.. Police helicopter circling round Brixton... A sadly predictable end to any social gathering in the town centre


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 9, 2013)

LBC just reported a number of arrest...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> No one mentioned a riot but I think the police have stopped a load of people leaving the square.
> I might be wrong.


 
I'm sure Badgers will be fine


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Chim450 said:


> Ah yeah, sorry you're very right.. Police helicopter circling round Brixton... A sadly predictable end to any social gathering in the town centre


 
1 is common.  If another one arrived, then I'd start to worry


----------



## buscador (Apr 9, 2013)

That hecalopter whizzing over SE24 is beginning to piss me off now. Another arrest might be imminent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

and I reckon if it was kicking off, you'd hear a siren or two


----------



## pesh (Apr 9, 2013)

it's what she would have wanted.


----------



## Chim450 (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 1 is common. If another one arrived, then I'd start to worry


Haha, that's true! I over reacted!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and I reckon if it was kicking off, you'd hear a siren or two


 
Tbh honest when the riots happened a couple of years ago we heard nothing apart from the helicopters. 
I am not saying anything is happening though.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got backs. The cops were admirably laid back all day until some pissed-up, over-excited aggressive twats starting attacking what seemed like random people in the street on Brixton Road. I saw some arsehole throw a bottle in someone's face and another attack some other non-violent type. A bit of a sad end to what was a rather splendid day, really.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Tbh honest when the riots happened a couple of years ago we heard nothing apart from the helicopters.
> I am not saying anything is happening though.


There's no riots. Just people hanging about in the street.
A window at Barnados got broken and I thought that was a really shit thing to do until it was explained to me the reasons why.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh dear. How long ago was that Ed?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Just got backs. The cops were admirably laid back all day





editor said:


> until some pissed-up, over-excited aggressive twats starting attacking what seemed like random people in the street on Brixton Road. I saw some arsehole throw a bottle in someone's face and another attack some other non-violent type. A bit of a sad end to what was a rather splendid day, really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Tbh honest when the riots happened a couple of years ago we heard nothing apart from the helicopters.
> I am not saying anything is happening though.


 
Yes, but just because they're there, doesn't mean there's a riot.  Obviously they're not chasing a burglar or a nicked car, but a helicopter doesn't mean a riot.  It just means a load of people start speculating that there's a riot before it's actually happened


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got back - fantastic night. 

I'm proud of my fellow Brixtonites - we fucking partied and gave it proper. Proper carnival atmosphere. Loads of Urbanites out, old and new. Old friends, new friends. All united in the hatred of Thatcher, a proper cnut who tried to destroy our country.

My Crispy -built soundsystem was a huge hit, keepin the hoards entertained with 80's ska and punk.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but just because they're there, doesn't mean there's a riot. Obviously they're not chasing a burglar or a nicked car, but a helicopter doesn't mean a riot. It just means a load of people start speculating that there's a riot before it's actually happened


 
No I know I am just being silly. Anxiety is just through the roof atm


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> *i heart brixton* ‏@*iheartbrixton*  1h
> 
> People are actually having a party in windrush square. I think celebrating anyone's death is a disgusting thing to do.


Their next tweet says a lot about them:


> i heart brixton ‏@iheartbrixton 10h
> On a totes non-thatcher topic, if you love hip hop get tickets to see Jurassic 5 at @O2academybrix June 4, they are THE masters!! #Brixton


"Totes"


----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Oh dear. How long ago was that Ed?


 
I was with him, he's fine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just got back - fantastic night.
> 
> I'm proud of my fellow Brixtonites - we fucking partied and gave it proper. Proper carnival atmosphere. Loads of Urbanites out, old and new. Old friends, new friends. All united in the hatred of Thatcher, a proper cnut who tried to destroy our country.
> 
> My Crispy -built soundsystem was a huge hit, keepin the hoards entertained with 80's ska and punk.


 
Shame they didn't put up a message for Cameron


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I was with him, he's fine.


 
Thank you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

as we were leaving at about 1am, the party spilled into the high street. Riot police in hats turned up to shepherd people away, but there was no trouble, just joy and laughing.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

I feel utterly proud of Brixton tonight. A great turn out - and the Albert was packed like a Friday night, full of revellers.

I ended on 'Shipbuilding' which seemed appropriate.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

That was the best party in central Brixton since Reclaim the Streets in about 1998/1999. Even better than the Olympic procession day when we booed all the banks and corporate sponsors


----------



## princess_k (Apr 9, 2013)

I ended up there all on my own tonight, but it was great. I don't know any of you but there was a high proportion of attractive people so I'll assume that was all the urbanites!

The helicopter's stopped so I can sleep now. Night all.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

This was sent to me from my family in Liverpool:



> *For
> The Miners
> The Shipbuilders
> The Steelworkers
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

princess_k said:


> I ended up there all on my own tonight, but it was great. I don't know any of you but there was a high proportion of attractive people so I'll assume that was all the urbanites!


 
Yeah, I was all over the place. Thx


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

The Ritzy now look like militant anarchists


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

> *Metropolitan Police* ‏@*metpoliceuk*  2m
> Extra officers have been deployed to deal with a group of people who met following the *death of Baroness Thatcher in Brixton.*


 
Blimey, Thatcher died in Brixton!

The Ritzy probably


----------



## pesh (Apr 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> My Crispy -built soundsystem was a huge hit, keepin the hoards entertained with 80's ska and punk.


i think i came and said hello just before you played Whine and Grind


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> > Extra officers have been deployed to deal with a group of people who met following the death of Baroness Thatcher in Brixton.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm hearing Foxtons got smashed ?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm hearing Foxtons got smashed ?


 
Nah, fractured glass, bit of paint maybe, nothing major. Unless they upped they're game in the last hour...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

I've seen pictures of Mothercare with a window smashed.  I'm starting to wonder if people are putting up pictures from old riots? 

Even if one window is smashed, it's hardly a riot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Buses running



> *TfL Bus Alerts* ‏@*TfLBusAlerts*  1m
> Routes 2 3 35 109 196 250 355 415 432 P4 N2 N3 and N35 are now running normally on *Brixton* Road following ealier demonstration.
> 
> *   Expa*


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

Brixton made me proud tonite.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Buses running


 
Yup, one caught up with me just as I got to Moorish Rd!!! Grrr!!!


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Buses running


 
The street was cleared about half an hour ago. Lots of extra officers and a bunch of dogs showed up and they pushed everyone on to the pavement.

I didn't see any shop damage, I don't know why the riot police came out. I did see a few punch-ups, not sure what they were about. Didn't see a single arrest - the police were very restrained IMO.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

Loads of photos here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...-in-windrush-square-brixton-big-photo-report/


----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

The police were actually fucking ace tonight, good humoured too..


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

Loads of photos from tonight. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...-in-windrush-square-brixton-big-photo-report/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Police dogs misbehaving 15 seconds in


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

That ES poster is gonna become a collectors item.......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> That ES poster is gonna become a collectors item.......


 
It's not even a very nice one


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Just seen the Brixton pary on Al Jazeera


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

Very puzzling, those dogs. All four of them were so fixated on tearing into each other that they kind of cancelled themselves out.  I think it would have been more effective to leave three of them at home.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Some more vids..


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Aw Mation and TC having a boogie


----------



## longleigh (Apr 9, 2013)

20k plus signed up for no state funeral


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice one, would have loved to have been in Brixton for the party - it's made it into Associated Press and Reuters wire reports as well as major newspapers in the US and Australia - think I can spot a few familiar faces in accompanying photos


----------



## spliff (Apr 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Some more vids..



That's a great video I reckon.


----------



## spliff (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Aw Mation and TC having a boogie


Oh! I didn't know they were known urbanites, possibly being known they were being filmed, but anyways. I still think it's a good vid.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 9, 2013)

One News in NZ just played some footage of the party and interviewed a brown-jacketed, brown-haired-and-beardy guy who was quite eloquent in his explanation about why it was party time


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2013)

Now being described on the Today Programme as "a few people in a mock celebration"


----------



## lefteri (Apr 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Very puzzling, those dogs. All four of them were so fixated on tearing into each other that they kind of cancelled themselves out. I think it would have been more effective to leave three of them at home.


 
looked like they were playfighting and sniffing each other's bums!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

lefteri said:


> looked like they were playfighting and sniffing each other's bums!


It's their own way of celebrating thatcher's death


----------



## spliff (Apr 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Now being described on the Today Programme as "a few people in a mock celebration"


They ain't seen nothing yet. I'm thinking of going to the "Mock" Witch Is Dead, north London drinks and pretending to be drunk/happy


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice to meet you all!

I met a nice lady who said: 'you're too young to remember Thatcher. Well, let me tell you. She was shit. Have some red wine.'


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 9, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm hearing Foxtons got smashed ?


 
Just passed by Foxtons earlier, which had a few cans of paint chucked at it last night. Three guys cleaning up. I said to one of them that I was sorry they had to do such crappy work at 7AM, but Foxton's do pretty much invite it.


Then some chap in a suit appeared (a Foxton's person) and started asking me why I thought it was deserved. He said he genuinely didn't understand why people had a problem and accused me of being a hypocrite because of my appearance (I am caucasian and have a collared shirt on this morning, therefore I'm JUDGED it seems).

I (tried to) explain that the pace of change is happening too rapidly for many people in Brixton, so there is bound to be some friction, and seeing as Foxtons embodies, endorses and represents the sharp end of this rapid exploitation of a community with a notable history of standing up for itself while being relentlessly attacked and scapegoated, then graffiti and paint are an unsurprising and rather mild response from those being so arrogantly driven out.

Some responses were thus:

_"Why do people object to us cleaning up Brixton?"_
I found this one quite disturbing, as it seems they are trained to believe that they are 21st Century missionaries and that Brixton is a place that needs 'cleaning' up. The 'cleansing' subtext of this position is too much to deal with really. Ayn Rand would love Foxtons.

"_We provide jobs. We employ 21 year old girls straight out of college."_
All employers 'provide jobs', as if that is some get-out-of-being-a-dick-free card. and.. why mention gender?

_"This is London, it's the same everywhere."_
- the age old 'that's how it is what can I do about it' trope of the grubby enabler.

_"You don't know anyone that works here, you've never dealt with Foxtons, how can it be right?"_
- None of this is true. I've been on the receiving end of several daily phone calls from the Streatham Branch who called me every day for a couple of months, sometimes at 8AM / 8PM. They only stopped once I ignored their (blocked) phone number for a few weeks. Sick really, as my local hospital, who I was also expecting calls from at the time, also comes up on my phone as 'blocked', so it's hard to not answer your own phone.
I do know someone who worked for Foxtons, was disgusted with it, and left. Anyway, trying to pull the discussion down to individual or personal isn't the point. The point is how Foxtons behaves and presents itself as company. It's very confrontational, in design and method, with piss poor PR, and they also seem to think they are on a moral crusade of sorts to turn 'living' into locking ourselves into privately owned open plan cubicles. The parallels with blinkered Tory policy are self-evident.

So, the debate on the street outside Foxtons at 7.30AM didn't go well. Foxton's Man is entrenched and blinkered and he thinks I am too. He's right, and so am I. We can't be friends. He ended our dialogue by taking my photo on his phone (a weirdly post-modern attempt at intimidation I guess) then scuttled back into his day-glow cave. Poor lad.

So there is no reconciliation. They wish to drive ordinary folk out with house prices, fill their pockets with ill-gotten gains and run away, and the people can only resort to tossing a splash of paint at their windows. House Prices Vs Paint? Sadly Foxtons have the most powerful weaponry. They have the ability to strangle you with leveraged capital and they remain loyal to crumbling remnants of a dead political ideology. Ordinary folk will be driven out long before Foxtons.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 9, 2013)

Is that glass incredibly tough or what?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 9, 2013)

Photos from Der Spiegel here http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/200-menschen-feiern-thatchers-tod-fotostrecke-95301.html


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Photos from Der Spiegel here http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/200-menschen-feiern-thatchers-tod-fotostrecke-95301.html


Geil!


----------



## davidaheath (Apr 9, 2013)

So last night I heard about the gathering in Windrush Square around 6-ish. Saw a few photos appearing on Twitter etc. but had to go to a work event in East London. Forgot about it completely. Got back to Brixton around half eleven-ish and thought "Yeah, might as well get the bus, oh look there's the 35 at the stop". Had my headphones on, by the way. Absolutely fucking lost in my own broken world of ambient dubstep and angst-y electronica. Must have noticed peripherally there was some odd people around, but hey, that's not totally unusual. Actually it's usual. So anyway, I get to the bus stop and the bus has no door. The door is all over the floor in many pieces. "Oh great, some dickhead's smashed the bus up. Oh well, there'll be another one in a minute". So as I turn to my left to look back towards the tube two police officers bolt past me and my head and eyes follow them to the right towards Windrush Square.

You know that bit in Jurassic Park where like, Jeff Goldblum and that other dude and that woman and that other other dude are in those jeeps and shit and they see the dinosaurs for the first time?

Yeah, so that was me.

So I hung around for a bit to soak up the chaos then wandered down past the Ritzy home.

Overall I would rate the experience four Foxtons out of five possible Foxtons.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2013)

davidaheath said:


> Overall I would rate the experience four Foxtons out of five possible Foxtons.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Some more vids..




Aw that second video is fantastic! 

What's the song in the first video? Can't quite make out the politics of the song. "The TUC can't save me..."


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2013)

We went home just after 8pm as I have a very bad back and it was killing me. Great time had, very pleased to see so may old friends including many, many urbanites.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2013)

Sad to miss this, but really wasn't in a party mood. Just felt depressed and defeated 
Glad to know the suitcase did itself proud


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

jrangers82 said:


> Great atmosphere until the green brigade turn up singing pro IRA songs. (Ironically enough under the union flag of the town hall.) they always love singing their sectarian bile in the nation they proclaim to hate so much.


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> What the fuck are you on about?


I was guessing s/he was at the Glasgow event.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 9, 2013)

clue is in the j*rangers*82 I think


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan U said:


> clue is in the j*rangers*82 I think


He posted in the Brixtn thread.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

More here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Nanker1971?feature=mhee


----------



## Mation (Apr 9, 2013)

spliff said:


> Oh! I didn't know they were known urbanites, possibly being known they were being filmed, but anyways. I still think it's a good vid.


No, just dancing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Mation said:


> No, just dancing


 

I thought that was you I saw in pictures


----------



## Dan U (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> He posted in the Brixtn thread.


 
 he clearly isn't the sharpest tool in the box anyway


----------



## peterkro (Apr 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Very puzzling, those dogs. All four of them were so fixated on tearing into each other that they kind of cancelled themselves out. I think it would have been more effective to leave three of them at home.


About a thousand years ago when a young un in NZ they used to have Doberman police dogs.Turns out Dobermans are pretty intelligent and when asked to do something are likely to come up with that dog face which kind off translates into why? also not to happy about people giving them orders which led to their handlers getting attacked as often as they would attack a "perpetrator".Outcome they got shot of the lot and went with German Shepard's.


----------



## Mation (Apr 9, 2013)

My only not-completely-blurry pic


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2013)

at thread and the pictures


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2013)

The Daily Mail is being great in collating all the pictures and news of the evil ones demise. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

TopCat said:


> The Daily Mail is being great in collating all the pictures and news of the evil ones demise.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html


I didn't realise the Mail interviewed everyone at the event for their opinions: 


> The carnival-like celebrations also drew crowds who had no knowledge or interest in at Thatcher, but who wanted to join in with the revelry.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

I see the Mail has used the Tweet I got from Bigham. 


> Alex Bigham, a councillor in Lambeth representing Stockwell condemned the celebrations and said 'Even if you detested her policies, many of which I did, it is tasteless posturing.'


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh. I think I broke myself. It was worth it tho... Last reminded me so much of demos/street parties in the 90s.... Brilliant.


----------



## gabi (Apr 9, 2013)

Mation said:


> My only not-completely-blurry pic
> 
> View attachment 31219


 
Fosters!? Christ


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> Fosters!? Christ


It's free, I'll drink it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

TopCat said:


> The Daily Mail is being great in collating all the pictures and news of the evil ones demise.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html


 

Not so great in supplying pictures of all the smashed up shops though are they? 

eta:  Oh, except Barnados and a bit of paint on Fuckstons


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 9, 2013)

that was good fun, i left early so as to be unhungover today.  well done everyone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone smiling and celebrating is called a protestor by DM






_Ready for action: A police dog lunges at a protester, but he doesn't seem too perturbed and just smiles back _


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 9, 2013)

love that photo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> love that photo


 
Great pic innit.  That dog probably wasn't even lunging at that party person.  There was probably another dog behind him.  You only have to look at the videos from last night to see the bad behaviour of the dogs


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2013)

the dog face  looks like he wants to lick rather than chew anyone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

and although you can't see that dog handler's face, I reckon he's saying to the reveller, "_sorry mate, he's a bit frisky tonight"_


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> the dog face looks like he wants to lick rather than chew anyone


Yeah, that doesn't look like a dog that's really going for it - body language is all wrong.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

That guy's probably got grub in his hands


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Great pic innit. That dog probably wasn't even lunging at that party person. There was probably another dog behind him. You only have to look at the videos from last night to see the bad behaviour of the dogs


 
Although I was joking about the other dogs, having just looked at the video again, it looks like the same guy, and those two dogs were misbehaving and the other one looked like he may have wanted to join in



> !


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2013)

Hilarious to see the Brixton party make it into the evening news in Hong Kong.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 9, 2013)

"In 2013, class war looks like a mobile phone advert. _How can anyone find this vulgar?"_​ 
From http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/making-friends-at-thatchers-hate-wake?utm_source=vicefb

There's a good photo of Ted in the article.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2013)

ianw said:


> Aw that second video is fantastic!
> 
> What's the song in the first video? Can't quite make out the politics of the song. "The TUC can't save me..."


 
Linton Kwesi Johnson - Independant Intavenshan


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm registering huge levels of hate coming through from people talking about the BrixtonBuzz feature. Real seething "you're all scum" stuff. LOL.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

I have unfollowed quite a lot of Brixton people on twitter.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 9, 2013)

Parties being reported on R4 news as demonstrations


----------



## Balbi (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan Hodges reporting the Barnados window as

@DPJHodges: Apparently, the "celebration" of Mrs Thatcher's death in Brixton ended with the looting of a charity shop.

And that'll be the story from now on.


----------



## gabi (Apr 9, 2013)

Still trying to cope with this Fosters situation. Disgusting behaviour. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have unfollowed quite a lot of Brixton people on twitter.


Brixtonite in particular was being rather ignorant and accusing revellers of being lazy


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> Still trying to cope with this Fosters situation. Disgusting behaviour. Absolutely disgusting.


It's a fair cop guv but society is to blame.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a fair cop guv but society is to blame.


 
Broken Britain innit.

Who broke it?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Broken Britain innit.
> 
> Who broke it?


Thatcher.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Was it Thatcher who privatised the Breweries?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Thatcher.


 
I blame her for everything until proven otherwise.

I chipped a glass in the dishwasher the other day. That bitch!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was it Thatcher who privatised the Breweries?


 
You were dancing like Kevin and Perry last night!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:
			
		

> I chipped a glass in the dishwasher the other day. That bitch!


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I chipped a glass in the dishwasher the other day. That bitch!


Dishwasher? Well lah de bleeding dah.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2013)

Rushy said:


> ​From http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/making-friends-at-thatchers-hate-wake?utm_source=vicefb
> 
> There's a good photo of Ted in the article.


Shocking product placement there


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

pity we didn't have the 'behold your future executioners' banner last night


----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

There were a few dickheads there though. Badgers and I had to stamp out  burning newspaper tossed into a phone box, he stopped some kids starting a fire earlier.... Wtf is the point in that?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Kanda said:
			
		

> There were a few dickheads there though. Badgers and I had to stamp out  burning newspaper tossed into a phone box, he stopped some kids starting a fire earlier.... Wtf is the point in that?



 

Four kids had piled up a massive load of Lambeth Weekender papers and were trying to light them. I asked what they were doing and they said they were "distributing a revolutionary paper" 

When I asked them what revolutionary articles they liked they got a bit shirty. Called me a Tory cunt and that I was 'big society' ruining a protest  

I asked where they were from and they said Hoxton  when I pointed out they were plastic little pricks one got angry and went for me. Been a while since a weedy little Hoxton kid swung for me  luckily his mates held him back or other would have had quite a thrashing


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope Saturday, if it happens, WILL be more of a demonstration. I don't feel all that celebratory when there's so much horrible shit happening now. It's not just bedroom tax, it's all the other vicious welfare reforms that are coming through the pipeline this year and all the other self serving crap this bunch of millionaires are pulling. I really don't think people have taken on board the scale of it all. I enjoyed the party, but the only point is to remind ourselves and everyone else that the fight goes on. The death of one person is irrelevant in the big scheme of things.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

So Chuka Umunna is doing that really tacky political thing of making up something so he can then be seen to be roundly condemning it.



So where and when did the organisers of the Windrush party claim to be representing anything other than themselves?

Chuka Umunna: tough on made up stories, tough on the causes of made up stories.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

T & P said:


> Shocking product placement there


I know those people and I enjoyed some of their drink!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> So Chuka Umunna is doing that really tacky political thing of making up something so he can then be seen to be roundly condemning it.
> 
> View attachment 31229
> 
> ...


Note his 'our' whilst moaning about people claiming to speak for others.


----------



## meurig (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Note his 'our' whilst moaning about people claiming to speak for others.


 
I thought it was like the royal "we".


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm registering huge levels of hate coming through from people talking about the BrixtonBuzz feature. Real seething "you're all scum" stuff. LOL.


Put them all in a thread so we can all have a laugh


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep there were a few twats there last night. idumea and I did a round up of some of the cans and bottles in the square. A group of lads told me to stop because i was taking a council workers job *facepalm*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Parties being reported on R4 news as demonstrations


 
Revellers being reported as protesters in the DM


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yep there were a few twats there last night. idumea and I did a round up of some of the cans and bottles in the square. A group of lads told me to stop because i was taking a council workers job *facepalm*


Should have burned the Ritzy down to keep the firemen in pay.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yep there were a few twats there last night. idumea and I did a round up of some of the cans and bottles in the square. A group of lads told me to stop because i was taking a council workers job *facepalm*


 
Probably the type who litter as well to give street cleaners a job


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Dishwasher? Well lah de bleeding dah.


 
I blame Thatcher!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> So Chuka Umunna is doing that really tacky political thing of making up something so he can then be seen to be roundly condemning it.
> 
> View attachment 31229
> 
> ...


 

Tell him loads of party-goers came from Hoxton (well, at least 4 of them)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> So Chuka Umunna is doing that really tacky political thing of making up something so he can then be seen to be roundly condemning it.
> 
> View attachment 31229
> 
> ...


 
Who gave him the right to determine what represents who and when?

I blame Thatcher!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who gave him the right to determine what represents who and when?
> 
> I blame Thatcher!


 
You should change your tagline


----------



## idumea (Apr 9, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Yep there were a few twats there last night. idumea and I did a round up of some of the cans and bottles in the square. A group of lads told me to stop because i was taking a council workers job *facepalm*


 
I had forgotten that.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

There was one great exchange between a copper and a lively reveller/protester late on. The copper was telling people to go home and actually used the phrase 'we should be out catching real criminals' much to my amusement


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 9, 2013)

I would like to wholeheartedly congratulate my Brixton comrades for forcing the Evening Standard to share half their front page with us today.

I was anticipating a full page Thatcher fawn fest, but last nights event has forced the Standard to lead with 'A City Divided' as their angle.

I'm proud to live in a place that still has the ability and energy to dissent. I hope Saturday shows we are ahead of the trend, rather than a lone voice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Tessa Jowell has called last night's events vandalism

Was The Ritzy damaged then or were the letters just rearranged?  It is vandalism if there's no damage?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> So Chuka Umunna is doing that really tacky political thing of making up something so he can then be seen to be roundly condemning it.
> 
> View attachment 31229
> 
> ...


 
As a community leader he was making the statement that the three hundredish revellers who got a huge amount of publicity for their celebration of the death of Thatcher do not speak for Brixton. That might be stating the bloody obvious but it is not really the same as making things up.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tessa, Chuka, and Steve Reed all following Labour whip. They can't step out of line, not that any of them would anyway. They are very much on the New Blue Labour side of things. They don't _have_ to say anything of course, which would be better all round.

I see Labour MP for Blythe Ronnie Campbell (an ex-miner) has said he has better things to do for his constituents than attend Commons to listen to endless platitudes to Maggie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I would like to wholeheartedly congratulate my Brixton comrades for forcing the Evening Standard to share half their front page with us today.
> 
> I was anticipating a full page Thatcher fawn fest, but last nights event has forced the Standard to lead with 'A City Divided' as their angle.
> 
> I'm proud to live in a place that still has the ability and energy to dissent. I hope Saturday shows we are ahead of the trend, rather than a lone voice.


 
I was down Brixton earlier looking for a Standard and there were none


----------



## TruXta (Apr 9, 2013)

Rushy said:


> As a community leader he was making the statement that the three hundredish revellers who got a huge amount of publicity for their celebration of the death of Thatcher do not speak for Brixton. That might be stating the bloody obvious but it is not really the same as making things up.


A community leader - for Streatham.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Rushy said:


> As a community leader he was making the statement that the three hundredish revellers who got a huge amount of publicity for their celebration of the death of Thatcher do not speak for Brixton. That might be stating the bloody obvious but it is not really the same as making things up.


He most certainly is making up that the party-goers/organisers claimed to speak for the whole of brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Chuka's probably just trying to redeem himself after his comments about trash and c-list celebrities came to light courtesy of a couple of shit newspapers


----------



## Rushy (Apr 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A community leader - for Streatham.


I'm not exactly sure where the exact boundary lies but I'm in his constituency and I live less than 100yds from Windrush Square.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm still hungover. Left work at 11.30am today as I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

Rushy said:


> As a community leader he was making the statement that the three hundredish revellers who got a huge amount of publicity for their celebration of the death of Thatcher do not speak for Brixton. That might be stating the bloody obvious but it is not really the same as making things up.


Who does 'speak for Brixton'? Not him for starters.
And did the event claim to represent Brixton in any way at all? No, it did not.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 9, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I'm not exactly sure where the exact boundary lies but I'm in his constituency and I live less than 100yds from Windrush Square.


Parts of Brixton are in his constituency, but even so most of it is Streatham, Tulse Hill, Clapham and Balham. Besides he got ~20000 votes from an electorate of nearly 80000. So no, he doesn't speak for Brixton.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Lots of Police in Brixton this evening. Also they were doing ANPR by St Matthews for a fair while this afternoon.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

Aren't they misreading the mood? Why do they think there might be trouble?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Lots of Police in Brixton this evening. Also they were doing ANPR by St Matthews for a fair while this afternoon.


 
There was loads of them there, although the numbers seemed to have halved on my return journey


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You were dancing like Kevin and Perry last night!


 
Was the penguin dance out in full force?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

During the party there were about half a dozen police max - they all fucked off about 8pm. End of shift I guess. Then no police at all until about midnight.

Great to see one of our local shopkeepers getting his pic in Der Speigel in Germany!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 9, 2013)

Bit gutted I missed all this, but really heartened by the number of people at work (some really quite unexpected) who've been saying they were pleased to see it, and that Brixton still had some go in it. Feeling proud of Brixton at the mo .

And daughter has just dragged me over to a friend with the order to 'explain about Thatcher' so I did my best...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Was the penguin dance out in full force?


 
yep


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> During the party there were about half a dozen police max - they all fucked off about 8pm. End of shift I guess. Then no police at all until about midnight.
> 
> Great to see one of our local shopkeepers getting his pic in Der Speigel in Germany!


 
Also from Der Speigel



> "Germany is going to have a few problems with its industry in the future," she informed us with a raised forefinger during her interview with SPIEGEL in 1993. She said the Germans hadn't restructured their industries as much as Britain had. But German industry undertook the necessary reforms years ago and has left Britain's economy far behind.


 
A big "fuck you" from Germany to the dead old cunt.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was down Brixton earlier looking for a Standard and there were none


 
Do you still want one? After I read this I got an extra copy with you in mind.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

Just been chatting with some of the many polis in Windrush Square - they're half expecting more 'trouble' tonight. But they didn't know that last night was a party to celebrate Thatcher's death - all they knew about it was the blockage of the road, the attempt at a barricade, the TSG callout  and the looting of Barnardo's.  Nobody had told them that 99% of the attendees were peaceful partygoers.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Was Barnardos actually looted then or just a window smashed?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Do you still want one? After I read this I got an extra copy with you in mind.


 
No, it's alright thanks.

Looked at it online.  Not quite the same though, but I'm a hoarder, and I know I'll keep it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was Barnardos actually looted then or just a window smashed?


 
According to newspaper reports, two girls nicked stuff.  Don't know whether any cameras/witnesses have confirmed though


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/samjparker/19-reasons-for-attending-a-thatcher-is-dead-street-party

a few familiar faces past and present


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> According to newspaper reports, two girls nicked stuff.  Don't know whether any cameras/witnesses have confirmed though



Shame if so. It was probably more opportunistic than someone breaking the window with the intent of stealing. There were a fair few things chucked about over the night. Dunno, I was there till the end and never saw or heard it happen.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 9, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> II
> "Yeah bra...she's like dead.....but daddy just gave me 400k so now I'm moving to Brixton"


 
Ha ha true.

“Ok yah! I just love Brixton, I’ve only been here a month, and love the cosmopolitan atmosphere. Mummy and daddy bought me a lovely little townhouse twist the hills, don’t you know?!
I thought I’d pop out for a £15 burger and what ho! A street party and loads of free cheapo Brut! What a lovely place Brixton is, I’ll have to tell my friends!
Maggie? Wasn’t she wonderful? A true kindhearted lady with a gentle touch. I adore her legacy!”


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was Barnardos actually looted then or just a window smashed?


 
I assumed they were targetted due to their participation in workfare and their providing services at immigration detention centres.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I assumed they were targetted due to their participation in workfare and their providing services at immigration detention centres.



Yeah. I can see why a window would be broken but looting is a bit strong. Given that Foxtons got away with a couple of paint splatters it seems a bit out of kilter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. I can see why a window would be broken but looting is a bit strong. Given that Foxtons got away with a couple of paint splatters it seems a bit out of kilter.


the world's out of kilter and it won't be right till someone sticks a stake through thatcher's heart.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. I can see why a window would be broken but looting is a bit strong. Given that Foxtons got away with a couple of paint splatters it seems a bit out of kilter.


 
Might not have been revellers at all, but some kids using the party as a cover


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Might not have been revellers at all, but some kids using the party as a cover


obviously pissed up twats never go to parties.  they can't have been celebrating the demise of the foul bitch, they can't they can't they can't


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Might not have been revellers at all, but some kids using the party as a cover



Almost certainly. The only violence I was some yoot who were not involved in the party but attacked some geeky lad. Was quite nasty too, belts off and wrapped around fists


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Almost certainly. The only violence I was some yoot who were not involved in the party but attacked some geeky lad. Was quite nasty too, belts off and wrapped around fists


belts off and trousers down?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Almost certainly. The only violence I was some yoot who were not involved in the party but attacked some geeky lad. Was quite nasty too, belts off and wrapped around fists


 
FFS


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Almost certainly. The only violence I was some yoot who were not involved in the party but attacked some geeky lad. Was quite nasty too, belts off and wrapped around fists


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> belts off and trousers down?



Their trousers were having quite low now I think about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Their trousers were having quite low now I think about it.


they wouldn't have been able to run for it as they'd have been tripping down and showing their claggy y-fronts


----------



## Kanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. I can see why a window would be broken but looting is a bit strong. Given that Foxtons got away with a couple of paint splatters it seems a bit out of kilter.


 
Foxtons window is definitely NOT normal glass....


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Foxtons window is definitely NOT normal glass....


try it with the auld hydrofluorick acid and see what happens. but make sure you ask their permission first, and try a part of the glass where it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Not seen this video

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22078876


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not seen this video
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22078876


plenty of Urbs on that too - and a great comment by tim: "i don't think she considered taste when she was in power, so why should we today?"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> plenty of Urbs on that too - and a great comment by tim: "i don't think she considered taste when she was in power, so why should we today?"


and someone from work too.


----------



## grubby local (Apr 9, 2013)

just thought i'd let you know that you lot (and the Ritzy board change video) made the Brazilian evening news  . Proud. gx


----------



## TruXta (Apr 9, 2013)

Amazing how far and how quick an event so small travels! Guess it must be because of all the media play it got here from the get go.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> plenty of Urbs on that too - and a great comment by tim: "i don't think she considered taste when she was in power, so why should we today?"


 
Go TIM! 
I take it we can say that seeing as his name was mentioned in the video


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

299 old timer said:


> Ha ha true.
> 
> “Ok yah! I just love Brixton, I’ve only been here a month, and love the cosmopolitan atmosphere. Mummy and daddy bought me a lovely little townhouse twist the hills, don’t you know?!
> I thought I’d pop out for a £15 burger and what ho! A street party and loads of free cheapo Brut! What a lovely place Brixton is, I’ll have to tell my friends!
> Maggie? Wasn’t she wonderful? A true kindhearted lady with a gentle touch. I adore her legacy!”


Seeing as the poster you quoted was claiming the person in question was a bloke when it was actually a girl...
Just goes to show you can tell fuck all from a photo. 
Reign it in


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 9, 2013)

A warning in the Independent that the polis could use last night as an excuse to preemptively arrest potential protesters before Thatcher's state funeral:



> The possibility of protests during the funeral has raised fears that police may adopt the controversial tactic of making pre-emptive arrests. Two years ago the Met caused controversy when it arrested scores of people in the run up to the wedding between Prince William and Kate Middleton....Michael Oswald, from Bhatt Murphy Solicitors, which represented 15 people who were arrested on during the Royal Wedding, said: “There must be a concern that the events that took place in Bristol and Brixton last night will be used by the police to justify the kind of tactics that were seen in the run-up to and during the Royal Wedding.


 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...may-turn-into-security-nightmare-8566452.html


----------



## little_legs (Apr 10, 2013)

Simon Childs from Vice magazine was there too, Vice's tumblr newsfeed has gone out with the Ritzy picture:













































































The article is here: http://www.vice.com/read/making-friends-at-thatchers-hate-wake


----------



## Utopia (Apr 10, 2013)

From Billy Bragg, Canada, on the death of Margaret Thatcher:​
This is not a time for celebration. The death of Margaret Thatcher is nothing more than a salient reminder of how Britain got into the mess that we are in today. Of why ordinary working people are no longer able to earn enough from one job to su​pport a family; of why there is a shortage of decent affordable housing; of why domestic growth is driven by credit, not by real incomes; of why tax-payers are forced to top up wages; of why a spiteful government seeks to penalise the poor for having an extra bedroom; of why Rupert Murdoch became so powerful; of why cynicism and greed became the hallmarks of our society.

Raising a glass to the death of an infirm old lady changes none of this. The only real antidote to cynicism is activism. Don't celebrate - organise!​


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been told that all police leave in London has been cancelled for the funeral next Wednesday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I've been told that all police leave in London has been cancelled for the funeral next Wednesday.


was whoever told you a) honest, b) in a position to know, and c) have they been right about similar things in the past?


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> was whoever told you a) honest, b) in a position to know, and c) have they been right about similar things in the past?


I was told in good faith through someone I worked very closely with in the past and still see from time to time, so while there's always a chance the information could be wrong, I don't have any reason to doubt it at this stage.

Clearly I'm not going to say too much about where this has come from, but the person who told me is certainly in a position to know.


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2013)

Utopia said:


> From Billy Bragg, Canada, on the death of Margaret Thatcher:​
> This is not a time for celebration. The death of Margaret Thatcher is nothing more than a salient reminder of how Britain got into the mess that we are in today. Of why ordinary working people are no longer able to earn enough from one job to su​pport a family; of why there is a shortage of decent affordable housing; of why domestic growth is driven by credit, not by real incomes; of why tax-payers are forced to top up wages; of why a spiteful government seeks to penalise the poor for having an extra bedroom; of why Rupert Murdoch became so powerful; of why cynicism and greed became the hallmarks of our society.​​Raising a glass to the death of an infirm old lady changes none of this. The only real antidote to cynicism is activism. Don't celebrate - organise!​


what organising have you done in the last couple of days?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 10, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I was told in good faith through someone I worked very closely with in the past and still see from time to time, so while there's always a chance the information could be wrong, I don't have any reason to doubt it at this stage.
> 
> Clearly I'm not going to say too much about where this has come from, but the person who told me is certainly in a position to know.


They mentioned it on telly last night. Newsnight I think.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 10, 2013)

Vice magazine article was unsurprisingly sneering and patronising. Serves as a good reminder of what utter pricks they are.


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I've been told that all police leave in London has been cancelled for the funeral next Wednesday.


 
The phrase reported widely last night was "no further police leave will be granted", which is a bit different - but you can see how someone who was imprecise, either constitutionally or through annoyance at having failed to book time off for the kid's birthday, would conflate the two.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2013)

MAIL: IT WOZ BONE WOT DUNNIT

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-aged-anarchist-Ian-Bone-parties-hatred.html


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, and if anyone fancies having a go at some full-on raging Tory fuckwits, feel free to contribute to the comments on the BrixtonBuzz article: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...ush-square-brixton-big-photo-report/#comments


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 10, 2013)

this is the best quote

" I am poor also by the way but don’t blame thatcher, i blame the breweries ha ha"


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> MAIL: IT WOZ BONE WOT DUNNIT
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-aged-anarchist-Ian-Bone-parties-hatred.html


 
Bizarrely, about 7 pictures down they allow the people who kicked in Barnado's window to explain why!


----------



## pesh (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## DRINK? (Apr 10, 2013)

Some more beauts, could read these idiots all day

people forget she stood up to argentina who tried to take our land from us

"Love it! Agree completely with that description of those morons. The photos of this lot celebrating last night in Brixton say it all. Bunch of dirty, ugly, sad, no hopers in life. Probably mostly Urban75′ers from the look of them..

Have to say urban has a much more intelligent and erudite quality of posters


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Some more beauts, could read these idiots all day
> 
> people forget she stood up to argentina who tried to take our land from us
> 
> ...


and ime handsome.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 10, 2013)

goes without saying


----------



## peterkro (Apr 10, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> MAIL: IT WOZ BONE WOT DUNNIT
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-aged-anarchist-Ian-Bone-parties-hatred.html


That "article" cheered me up immensely by describing Boney as middle aged,good stuff he's several years older than I am.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 10, 2013)

laptop said:


> Bizarrely, about 7 pictures down they allow the people who kicked in Barnado's window to explain why!


 
I've read that and really don't understand their justification for singling out of Barnados amongst a high street of mobile phone shops and corporate chains. On the whole they do amazing work. They have taken the view that their primary concern has to be the welfare of those already in detention and I'd be pretty surprised if they chose to abandon those currently in the hands of G4S in order to make a point against the principle of their detention.

It is not as if Barnados is not prepared to speak out against the PDA. Their chief executive:


> "Is it absolutely perfect that we're in the PDA [pre-departure accommodation]?" she asks. "No. *Would I rather the PDA didn't exist? Absolutely.* It's difficult for us to be here. It's difficult for us to be criticised, but it's absolutely the right thing to do because there are vulnerable children and families here."​All G4S staff working at Cedars are being trained by Barnardo's in child welfare, but Carrie admits to some unease about cooperating with G4S, which has a mixed record on working with asylum seekers.​"I'm not an idiot. I know that there are concerns about them as an organisation," she says. "But we're not there to work for G4S. Their job is to run the facility on behalf of UKBA, they are accountable to UKBA. I'm accountable to the children and families who are in there, and I'm accountable to my wider stakeholders, and to my staff at Barnardo's."​


​Definitely not worthy of smashing up shop fronts (and looting if that occurred) and any message they claim to have been trying to make is lost in the occasion. Stupid little twats.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a shame that the remarkably gentle TSG weren't interviewed. They could explain that 99.9% of the partygoers were peaceful and law-abiding. As with any street party a handful of opportunist miscreants will use the crowd as cover. But tbh the Thatcher death party was no different to a royal wedding street party. Try explaining that to the Daily Mail. 

I thought the TSG psychology was quite clever - officers in shirt sleeves, lots of small females in the front line, not a shield or baton in sight. They couldn't have been less provocative. They allowed a couple of dozen people to block a major arterial road, holding up all the buses for over an hour. They could have cleared the road quite easily but they let everyone have their fun, and there was lots of friendly chatting between officers and partygoers, big smiles everywhere you looked.  It was all very carefully managed by a superintendent. Couldn't have been more different from the G20 with that brute Delroy Smellie. Anyone know whether this is a new policy? agricola?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, and if anyone fancies having a go at some full-on raging Tory fuckwits, feel free to contribute to the comments on the BrixtonBuzz article:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...ush-square-brixton-big-photo-report/#comments


 
*nigel*
Posted April 9, 2013 at 5:49 PM
Hi khristian, only uninformed or biaised people rejoiced, most people who hated her were workshy, lazy individuals who tried to hold our country to ransom through strike action. Basically communists, they are entitled to their opinion, but it shows the sort of people they are by doing this on somebody’s death……..a pictuer paints a thousand words. I am poor also by the way but don’t blame thatcher, i blame the breweries ha ha


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 10, 2013)

Whoever rearranged the Ritzy lettering is a genius and deserves an OBE. Shame we can't put him forward because that would result in adding him to the Police list of "people to be arrested just in case."


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Whoever rearranged the Ritzy lettering is a genius and deserves an OBE. Shame we can't put him forward because that would result in adding him to the Police list of "people to be arrested just in case."


You must come and see the Fat White Family when they play the Albert on the 31st May.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 10, 2013)

pesh said:


>



best video yet - well put together Soviet Films, whoever you are


----------



## Lorca (Apr 10, 2013)

How the 'ell do the swappies get them posters made so quick  Gotta hand it to 'em sometimes, they're pretty damn organized!


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 10, 2013)

Proof that all those tax cuts for the rich really have made society more entrepreneurial.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 10, 2013)

Lorca said:


> How the 'ell do the swappies get them posters made so quick  Gotta hand it to 'em sometimes, they're pretty damn organized!


Yeah I was thinking that - less than 5 hours and the posters were all over Brixton!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Lorca said:


> How the 'ell do the swappies get them posters made so quick  Gotta hand it to 'em sometimes, they're pretty damn organized!


they have an army of schoolchildren in tiny rooms with potatoes just waiting for the next design to be transmitted by potatofax to them. then the children in an unusual feat of organization each stamp a bit of the paper with their potatostamp and an auld man named fagin collects them in his auld van, delivering them where needed.


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

Lorca said:


> How the 'ell do the swappies get them posters made so quick


 
Authoritarianism = not having to reach consensus over the slogan - let alone argue over the colours


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

editor said:


> You must come and see the Fat White Family when they play the Albert on the 31st May.


For a moment there, I thought that was a "".


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> plenty of Urbs on that too - and a great comment by tim: "i don't think she considered taste when she was in power, so why should we today?"


 
haven't seen Tim for years, nice to see him still fighting the good fight, he hasn't changed much either. 

And yes, well said.


----------



## gabi (Apr 10, 2013)

is that mad richard in the Vice piccies wearing the 'rasta' scarf?

just got this btw from a friend commenting on the other night. not quite sure how to respond to this.



> well, i personally think that whole celebrating thatcher's death shows a fundamental lack of understanding of both politics and history. pathetic. i have absolutely zero respect for that.
> 
> enough to make anyone right-wing when you see who's supposedly on the left.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> best video yet - well put together Soviet Films, whoever you are


He was a very nice young man.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 10, 2013)

gabi said:


> is that mad richard in the Vice piccies wearing the 'rasta' scarf?
> 
> just got this btw from a friend commenting on the other night. not quite sure how to respond to this.
> 
> ...


Well you could respond by saying that your friend shows a fundamental lack of understanding of both how much Thatcher was hated and what it was like to struggle in the 80s.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 10, 2013)

spitfire said:


> haven't seen Tim for years, nice to see him still fighting the good fight, he hasn't changed much either.
> 
> And yes, well said.


 
Nobody really does. Lots of familiar faces on there. 


Gutted I missed it mind, through food poisoning caused by a restaurant in Dulwich no less. Thatcher's children launched a pre-emptive strike, or something.

(Teardrop Tim/Rosko J/Phoney Kings are all playing the Albert this Friday iirc)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Although I was joking about the other dogs, having just looked at the video again, it looks like the same guy, and those two dogs were misbehaving and the other one looked like he may have wanted to join in


 
You can imagine the handler scolding his dog with "if they went and stuck their heads in a gas oven, would you do it too?".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

editor said:


> So Chuka Umunna is doing that really tacky political thing of making up something so he can then be seen to be roundly condemning it.
> 
> View attachment 31229
> 
> ...


 
That's Chooks, unfortunately. relentlessly self-promoting, and always with his eye to the main chance.
Typical politico, to be fair.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

b/f's brother in Ireland just rang and said he'd seen Brixton on the news. Said it was fantastic. He was thrilled to bits


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You can imagine the handler scolding his dog with "if they went and stuck their heads in a gas oven, would you do it too?".


i can also imagine the handler scalding his dog.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i can also imagine the handler scalding his dog.


 
That's animal cruelty


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i can also imagine the handler scalding his dog.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/police-dog-handler-admits-cruelty-430277


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

TopCat said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/police-dog-handler-admits-cruelty-430277


 
Cunt 

(Not you TopCat)


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cunt
> 
> (Not you TopCat)


ACAB!


----------



## ajdown (Apr 11, 2013)

I can't help but wonder how "celebrating a death" in this way is any different to the often-cricitised Westboro Baptist Church "way of doing things".


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

who are the real nazis eh


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I can't help but wonder how "celebrating a death" in this way is any different to the often-cricitised Westboro Baptist Church "way of doing things".



Have you still not fucked off yet.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 11, 2013)

Not yet, but soon I'm sure.

I assume, by your lack of ability to articulate a sensible answer to my question, you concede my point as being accurate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

yes, celebrating the death of a truly vile prime minister is exactly akin to virulent homophobia. Who could doubt that.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Not yet, but soon I'm sure.
> 
> I assume, by your lack of ability to articulate a sensible answer to my question, you concede my point as being accurate.



No AJ. You just arent worth engaging in a debate with.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, well, I shan't bother then.

Carry on, as you were.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Oh, well, I shan't bother then.
> 
> Carry on, as you were.



Good. I'm glad you've got the message.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Not yet, but soon I'm sure.
> 
> I assume, by your lack of ability to articulate a sensible answer to my question, you concede my point as being accurate.


 
look at it as an early wake


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I can't help but wonder how "celebrating a death" in this way is any different to the often-cricitised Westboro Baptist Church "way of doing things".


Because Thatcher's family weren't all sat around Windrush Square being offended and there was no homophobia involved?


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I can't help but wonder how "celebrating a death" in this way is any different to the often-cricitised Westboro Baptist Church "way of doing things".


that's a great example of a false analogy, brilliant stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:
			
		

> Oh, well, I shan't bother then.
> 
> Carry on, as you were.



Great news week


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I can't help but wonder how "celebrating a death" in this way is any different to the often-cricitised Westboro Baptist Church "way of doing things".


Let's say that your wondering has led to you to an analogy that is completely correct in all aspects. What would that tell you about the damage that thatcher and her policies did, what would it tell you about the extent and the depth of them, what would it tell you that people who oppose the westboro cult celebrating other deaths feel that it's now justified to celebrate this particular death?

BTW, you still think moses led the jews out Egypt on dinosaurs?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I can't help but wonder how "celebrating a death" in this way is any different to the often-cricitised Westboro Baptist Church "way of doing things".


fuck off then you dull cunt.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Oh, well, I shan't bother then.
> 
> Carry on, as you were.


You just don't even try very hard do you? It's insulting the analogies you bring up, they make youtube comments look reasonable and sane.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I can't help but wonder how "celebrating a death" in this way is any different to the often-cricitised Westboro Baptist Church "way of doing things".


 
Possibly that's something to do with a lack of imagination and an excess of sanctimony on your part.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Not yet, but soon I'm sure.
> 
> I assume, by your lack of ability to articulate a sensible answer to my question, you concede my point as being accurate.


 
Assumption: The keystone of oh so many wrongheaded and ignorant statements and questions.
You've just added to the pile.


----------



## lilymartin (Apr 12, 2013)

d


----------



## TruXta (Apr 12, 2013)

lilymartin said:


> d


oh?


----------



## lilymartin (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,
I'm looking for anyone who was at the party in Brixton last week following Margaret Thatcher's death who would be willing to speak to a reporter from the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation about Thatcher's legacy. It would be a radio piece. Please email me if interested:  <email removed >
Thanks,
Lily


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 15, 2013)

lilymartin said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for anyone who was at the party in Brixton last week following Margaret Thatcher's death who would be willing to speak to a reporter from the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation about Thatcher's legacy. It would be a radio piece. Please email me if interested:  0
> Thanks,
> Lily


 
If you were from the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation...why not use you work email?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> If you were from the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation...why not use you work email?


Because she's an intern and doesn't have one?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 15, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Because she's an intern and doesn't have one?


 
Interns would still have an email address. How else will people communicate internally.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Interns would still have an email address. How else will people communicate internally.


 
Your experience of large organisations and their relationship to common sense clearly diverges from my own


----------



## lilymartin (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I'm an intern. I'm trying to help our reporter find someone to speak with. Are either of you interested?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

lilymartin said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm an intern. I'm trying to help our reporter find someone to speak with. Are either of you interested?



Call my agent.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2013)

lilymartin said:


> Yes, I'm an intern. I'm trying to help our reporter find someone to speak with. Are either of you interested?


Does CBC pay its interns?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 15, 2013)

lilymartin said:


> Yes, I'm an intern. I'm trying to help our reporter find someone to speak with. Are either of you interested?


 
Personally no. But if you use a dodgy looking gmail address rather than your work email address why do you think anyone would touch you with a barge pole?


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 12, 2015)

2 Years.

Never forget!

ding dong.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 13, 2015)

Now if only we could get rid of thatcherism. It's time to remind any hopeful MPs out campaigning what we thought of her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> 2 Years.
> 
> Never forget!
> 
> ding dong.


if things had only gone different in 1984 basil brush would be an anti-thatcherist icon


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> if things had only gone different in 1984 basil brush would be an anti-thatcherist icon


boom boom?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> boom boom?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2019)

Bump.

Six years ago today


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Bump.
> 
> Six years ago today


Happy day


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm pretty sure Little Hatter (now aged 5) was conceived on that night


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 8, 2019)

I didn't know that Cher was dead? Good singer... Ba bum tsch; I'll get mi coat


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 8, 2019)

remembering that she is still dead has cheered me up no end. Thanks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes, Margaret Thatcher is dead confirms the situation


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2019)

And a reminder Chuka condemned the party:



> The disturbances were condemned by politicians including Labour’s shadow business secretary Chuka Umunna, one of three MPs whose constituency covers Brixton.
> 
> He said: “Holding a party to celebrate the death of any person is totally wrong and in extreme bad taste — to do so in respect of Baroness Thatcher on the day of her death is utterly disgraceful.
> 
> ...



This was when he fancied himself as the Brixton Obama speaking for the people of Brixton.

Right wing twat he turned out to be.


Looters arrested at street party in Brixton to ‘celebrate’ death


----------

